# Assembler



## Nobody (4. Feb 2004)

kennt sich damit wer aus? ich versuch mich grad ein bisschen einzuarbeiten, aber das mag noch nicht so ganz wie ich will.
ein paar kentnisse hab ich schon und die tutorials, die ich bisher gefunden waren alle irgendwie nicht so recht, dass was ich gesucht habe.
ein gutes buch hab ich bisher auch nicht gefunden.

wenn da irgendjemand was hat, sich bitte mal bei mir melden.


----------



## Steffan (10. Mrz 2004)

Kann mich mit Assembler nicht anfreunden.
Man schreibt zeilen über zeilen code nur damit ich einen wert kopiere  :evil:


----------



## Roar (10. Mrz 2004)

@Steffen *lol* ich glaube man sollte zuerst den nutzen von assembler erkennen, bevor man damit anfängt.


----------



## EagleEye (10. Mrz 2004)

hier das buch is nich schlecht wir haben letztes Semester Assembler gemacht nur leider war das bei mir nicht so erfolgreich muß mich damit demnächst nochmal beschäftigen


----------



## LastUnicorn (17. Mrz 2004)

Ich hab das in meiner Ausbildung gelernt. Muss ich mal kucken ob ich dazu noch was habe. War eigentlich garnicht mal schlecht (die Unterlagen). Ich fand es auch recht einfach. Wahrscheinlich weil es das erste war was ich gelernt habe....


----------



## tomkruse (27. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe früher viel Assembler programmiert. Zuerst Z80 auf einem Sharp PC1600 Pocket Computer und dann MC68000 auf einem Commodore Amiga. War echt interessant und damals auch nötig, um schnelle Grafik hinzukriegen. Heute kriegst Du schnelle Grafik auch ohne Assembler hin. Daher glaube ich nicht, daß es sich noch lohnt, sich damit intensiv auseinanderzusetzen.

Cu - Tom.


----------

